# Manual de servicio del minicomponente Sony MHC-RG88



## agustin ruiz aguado (May 25, 2015)

tengo problemas para poner a tiempo el mecanismo de 3 cds.. Ya desarme todo varias veces y vuelto a armar pero se traba y  no logro que realize sus funciones adecuadamente. ...


----------

